# Libro práctico de electrónica



## sephirot (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola a tod@s, estoy pensando en comprarme un libro de electrónica en el que se traten circuitos prácticos, ya sea de la rama analógica o digital, pero no se si existe alguno de este tipo. Me interesa que el nivel que se trate sea avanzado, es decir, que no empiece explicando las regiones de funcionamiento de un transistor, por ejemplo. Espero vuestras sugerencias.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## mockba (Dic 13, 2007)

En ese caso te recomiendo que te compres libros especificos de comunicaciones electrónicas (analógicas y digitales). Por lo general los libros sobre esos temas asumen que uno ya sabe electronica básica para pasar a explicar conceptos de aplicación en esa rama.

Por ejemplo, "Sistemas de Comunicaciones Electrónicas, de Tomasi".

Saludos...


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 13, 2007)

hola, pues aqui en colombia, hay una muy buena serie de libros practicos de electronica tanto analogica como diguital, la serie de cekit, son muy buenos.
explican cada cosa, y enseñan a diseñar.
chao


----------



## sephirot (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola, gracias a ambos por responder. Libros como "Sistemas de Comunicaciones Electrónicas" son los que estaba buscando, y en cuanto a los de la serie "Cekit" lo único que he encontrado son revistas, ¿es a eso a lo que te referías german?

Saludos.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 14, 2007)

hola, pues sip, cekit, tambien tiene revistas, pero aca en bucaramanga, yo consulto libros, de hecho hay una serie de libros de electronica digital, sobre diseño de sistemas combinacionales, y logicos. cekit trabaja con libros y revistas, y vende kit's de proyectos electronicos. es una buena empresa, muy buenos libros y revistas.
espero te sirva .


----------



## sephirot (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola de nuevo german, por lo que me cuentas tienen muy buena pinta los libros de esa editorial, pero no he encontrado nada de ellos en España, no se si es que no los hay o que no he buscado bien. Seguiré intentándolo.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Dic 17, 2007)

sip, no se sip en españa se puedan conseguir con la facilidad de colombia, pero son buenos, es mas, tengo unas hojas escaneadas de esoso libros, son de la electronica digital, la parte de proyectos, depronto te serviran


----------



## Belisarius Mantzikert (Abr 30, 2008)

Hasta hace unos años a la Argentina llegaban los productos de esa editorial. Las revistas eran de muy buena calidad, y las colecciones en fasciculos (con las que se armaban los libros) tambien eran muy utiles, didacticos  y abarcaban varios niveles de complejidad. Por lo que averigüe, la editorial cambio de nombre, y ya no llegan los productos a la Argentina.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Nov 10, 2008)

oye paso algo de lujo, en enero estare en españa, me gustaria hablar un rato sephirot en que estado vives yo llegare al pais vasco, mondragon. si me puedes reponder. ok

hasta luego


----------

